# Pride, Arrogance and Sin



## pm (Jun 19, 2009)

Dear Christian Friends, I have been bothered of last by pride and arrogance, both mine and of some Christians around me. I know those who seem proud because they think they know prophecy, as if they were in on a secret. Others are proud because of their church's heritage. I won't mentioned my pride, it is too painful. 

I think some of this pride comes from our lack of recognizing and dealing with our sins. God has given to everyone a "sin that so easily besets us" (Heb 12:1) to keep us humble. The verses on pride and arrogance are many, and so are the verses on our wretched sin. I need to take my sin more seriously and pray for those around me to do the same. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## reformed trucker (Jun 19, 2009)

pmkadow said:


> I need to take my sin more seriously and pray for those around me to do the same.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## ExGentibus (Jun 20, 2009)

Brother, I have the same concerns about my sin of pride and arrogance. It is most painful when I realize that I actually try to find a rational justification to it, like "I was treated unfairly" or "I just wanted to set the record straight."
One verse that really helps me in those moments is 1 Cor. 4:7 "_For who maketh thee to differ from another? and what hast thou that thou didst not receive? now if thou didst receive it, why dost thou glory, as if thou hadst not received it?_"


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 20, 2009)

We all can relate. I know I can! I'm battling too, my brother! I can't stop passing on this book. It's a free download and I think it will help you. It has been a blessing to me.


----------



## Neogillist (Jun 20, 2009)

I think pride may also arise from a lack of consciousness in God's sovereignty, and ignorance of our own limitations. The more we truly learn, the more we realize how little we know. The more we grow spiritually, the more we realize how sinful we are, and finally the more we realize that all things are from God, through God and for God, the less we try to take credits for what we are or do.


----------



## pm (Jun 20, 2009)

*We take sin so very lightly*



TranZ4MR said:


> We all can relate. I know I can! I'm battling too, my brother! I can't stop passing on this book. It's a free download and I think it will help you. It has been a blessing to me.



Sarah, I am not depressed because of Pride, Arrogance and Sin. Maybe I should be. It just distresses me that our Christian society takes it so very lightly. And then they wonder why we have no spiritual depth! I cannot remember the last time I heard a sermon on sin, or heard sin discussed seriously in Bible Study or Sunday School. We want to stress forgiveness, healing and acceptance, but never mention sin.

-----Added 6/20/2009 at 05:00:40 EST-----



Neogillist said:


> I think pride may also arise from a lack of consciousness in God's sovereignty, and ignorance of our own limitations. The more we truly learn, the more we realize how little we know. The more we grow spiritually, the more we realize how sinful we are, and finally the more we realize that all things are from God, through God and for God, the less we try to take credits for what we are or do.



Amen, amen, amen and amen!


----------

